# New Moderator



## carbonkid

Ahojte...kedze mam na forum v poslednej dobe stale menej casu a v blizkej buducnosti ma caka vela cestovania (aj prace), rozhodol som sa vzdat sa svojej funkcie moderatora a posunut ju niekomu, kto si ju zasluzi viac a bude sa jej moct venovat lepsie ako ja...

Po dlhom zvazovani a vyberani sme sa rozhodli ze novym moderatorom bude *Qwert*

Myslim, ze niet pochyb o tom, ze Qwert ma vsetky vlastnosti ake by mal mat spravny moderator

Takze vitam nasho noveho moda a zelam mu vela chute a trpezlivosti pri kocirovani vsetkych nasich uzivatelov  Dufam, ze ho tu budete vsetci posluchat...ak nie moze uz s vami narobit poriadky 

Ja samozrejme stale ostavam s tymto skvelym forom, aj ked mu uz nebudem moct venovat tolko casu ako doteraz...ale raz za cas urcite nieco pofotim aj postnem 

_Vas carbonkid_

PS: tento oznam tu mal visiet uz minuly tyzden, ale bol som odcestovany a mal som k dispozicii len mobilny net. Zial ani pri najlepsej voli som to sem nevedel postnut...takze prepacte ze to citate az teraz


----------



## kapibara

carbonkid said:


> _Vas carbonkid_


Mily nas Carbonkid, zelame ti vsetko dobre.
A Qwertovi zelame, nech sa mu dari a nech ma s nami vela trpezlivosti.


----------



## johnnyy

pripajam sa ku kapibare.. jedine co zostava, tak je podakovat v mene vsetkych nas tu kazdodenne sa zbiehajucich: *Dakujem!*


----------



## dustik

jj vdaka za to rocne adminovanie, no kiez by si mal cas a dal toto forum o5 do poriadku, dufam ze to za teba spravi Qwert.

imho uz bol cely nedockavy adminovania a zalokoval par tem vratane Futurosovej :lol:

tak vitam noveho admina 

keep up the dirty work!


----------



## Qwert

Ďakujem carbonkidovi za to, čo pre toto fórum vykonal. Pre tých, čo prišli až neskôr, bol to vlastne carbonkid, kto vytvoril samostatné slovenské fórum (a tiež maďarské a české) a kto sa oň až doteraz staral. Tiež mu ďakujem za dôveru a za to, že ma nominoval za moderátora. Dúfam, že jeho a ani väčšinu z vás nesklamem.


----------



## milan11

Hm, len teraz som si vsimol tento thread.

Aj ja sa chcem podakovat Carbimu, historicky prvemu slovenskemu mod-ovi(neboj sa, s Kovacom ta porovnavat nebudem) za vsetku tu jeho trpezlivost a pracu :cheers: a pevne verim, ze ostane aj nadalej uzitocnym a oblubenym(na rozdiel od nas, podaktorych) clenom tohto fora. :cheers:

A zaroven poblahozelat Qwertovi k jeho novemu uradu, (tiez si myslim, ze to bola jedna z tych rozumnejsich moznosti) a zarovn mu poporiat hodne stastia a jasneho usudku do buducna, s tymto spolkom hasterivych a detinskych zanietenych forumerov, ku ktorym sa samozrejme osobne priznavam. :cheers:


----------



## matiasmx

To by ste neverili kolko zaujimavich nazorou sa da pocut na fungovanie tochto fora na stretku ... 



btw taktiez sa chcem podakovat carbonkidovi a popriat pevnu ruku Qwertovi ..


----------



## Qwert

*Kvietok*

Aj keď ste si to asi ešte nevšimli, tak slovenské fórum má nového moderátora. Je ním *Kvietok*. Z nejakého dôvodu, ktorý je medzi nebom a zemou, jeho meno nie ja napísané v takom štýle, akým ho majú napísané ostatní moderátori, *teda takto*. Snáď sa to ale napraví:lol:. Aj napriek tomu, verte či nie, je to skutočný mod.

Ak máte nejaké otázky, návrhy alebo podnety týkajúce sa košických threadov, smerujte ich naňho. Právomoci má ale v celom fóre.

Verím, že dvaja modi dokážu toto rastúce fórum lepšie ukočírovať, lebo v poslednej dobe som na to sám už jednoducho nestačil. Tiež sa vyhneme anarchii, ak by som bol napríklad pár dní bez netu.

Takže, privítajme Kvietka! :cheers:


P.S.: Chystám aj nejaké ďalšie zmeny na tomto fóre, ale o nich neskôr. V každom prípade som najskôr potreboval posilu v podobe nového moderátora.


----------



## carbonkid

kay:


----------



## seem

Veľa šťastia Kvietok. Dúfam že to tu snami zvládneš. :nuts:


----------



## Kvietok

Qwertovi ďakujem za prejavenú dôveru. Budem sa snažiť aby nám to tu fungovalo čo najhladšie ...


----------



## Detonator789

dustik said:


> no kiez by si mal cas a dal toto forum o5 do poriadku, dufam ze to za teba spravi Qwert.


Dúfam, že aj naša nová vláda dá všetko do poriadku 
Pevné nervy Qwert ! :gossip:


----------



## Phill

gratulujem 

keby boli voľby, tak volím Marisha (alebo iného aktívneho prispievateľa v BA). Je tu dlho, je aktívny, posty majú informačnú hodnotu a jeho najväčšia aktivita je v BA sekcii. Práve BA sekcia je najaktívnješia, najväčší počet príspevkov a poslednú dobu tam chodí aj veľa trollov. Mazanie trollov by bolo flexibilnejšie, rýchlejšie... pochybujem, že Kvietok navštevuje sekciu BA, častejšie ako raz za 1 týždeň. Nechcem vyzerať ofenzívne, len konštatujem a vyzdvihujem výhody toho, keby bol druhý MOD z časti naśej SK sekcie, ktorá je dlhodobo najaktívnejšia a tým pádom sú tam logicky aj väčšie "problémy"


----------



## Qwert

Phill said:


> gratulujem
> 
> keby boli voľby, tak volím Marisha (alebo iného aktívneho prispievateľa v BA). Je tu dlho, je aktívny, posty majú informačnú hodnotu a jeho najväčšia aktivita je v BA sekcii. Práve BA sekcia je najaktívnješia, najväčší počet príspevkov a poslednú dobu tam chodí aj veľa trollov. Mazanie trollov by bolo flexibilnejšie, rýchlejšie... pochybujem, že Kvietok navštevuje sekciu BA, častejšie ako raz za 1 týždeň. Nechcem vyzerať ofenzívne, len konštatujem a vyzdvihujem výhody toho, keby bol druhý MOD z časti naśej SK sekcie, ktorá je dlhodobo najaktívnejšia a tým pádom sú tam logicky aj väčšie "problémy"


Kvietkovou primárnou úlohou nie je moderovať BA sekciu. Teraz budem mať oveľa viac času na tú sekciu ja, takže sa to snáď zlepší. Vidím, že musím trochu zmeniť prístup. Doteraz som sa držal tej pôvodnej zmierlivej línie moderovania, ktorá tu bola od začiatku, ale žiaľ s rastúcim fórom musím byť tvrdší, lebo inak sa trollov nezbavíme.


----------



## seem

^^ Alebo takto Qwert nebude musieť chodiť do KE sekcie a aj tak to bude rozdelené, pochybujem že marish chodí do KE sekcie a nechcem vyzerať ofenzívne..


----------



## marish

aj ja sa tesim z moderatorskej posily v svk sekcii a verim, ze vam to v dvojici pojde este viac odruky. :cheers:



Phill said:


> gratulujem
> 
> keby boli voľby, tak volím Marisha (alebo iného aktívneho prispievateľa v BA). Je tu dlho, je aktívny, posty majú informačnú hodnotu a jeho najväčšia aktivita je v BA sekcii. Práve BA sekcia je najaktívnješia, najväčší počet príspevkov a poslednú dobu tam chodí aj veľa trollov. Mazanie trollov by bolo flexibilnejšie, rýchlejšie... pochybujem, že Kvietok navštevuje sekciu BA, častejšie ako raz za 1 týždeň. Nechcem vyzerať ofenzívne, len konštatujem a vyzdvihujem výhody toho, keby bol druhý MOD z časti naśej SK sekcie, ktorá je dlhodobo najaktívnejšia a tým pádom sú tam logicky aj väčšie "problémy"


diky, ale ja tu uz teraz travim dost casu, keby som bol este moderatorom, tak jedine so spominanym androidovym telefonom, kracajuc po ba uliciach, somrajuci nieco o bananoch. :lol:
preto si aj vazim moderatorcinu inych. peniaze z toho netecu, chvilku tu mod nie je a uz sa davy pohorsuju a nakoniec, nech vacsinou mod rozhodne hocijak, tak bude vzdy pre niekoho ten zly. :nuts:



Qwert said:


> Kvietkovou primárnou úlohou nie je moderovať BA sekciu. Teraz budem mať oveľa viac času na tú sekciu ja, takže sa to snáď zlepší. Vidím, že musím trochu zmeniť prístup. Doteraz som sa držal tej pôvodnej zmierlivej línie moderovania, ktorá tu bola od začiatku, ale žiaľ s rastúcim fórom musím byť tvrdší, lebo inak sa trollov nezbavíme.


tak som si to aj predstavoval, ze by ste si to mohli rozdelit podla pola posobnosti. kludne len pritvrd, tie trojdnove bany ani nie su trest, to je iba taka otcovska, aby sa dotycny spamatal. 
lebo bez nich budes stale len mazat, presuvat a zamykat, co ti zaberie ovela viac casu, ako rozdat par banov... :cheers:


----------



## marish

seem said:


> ^^ Alebo takto Qwert nebude musieť chodiť do KE sekcie a aj tak to bude rozdelené, pochybujem že marish chodí do KE sekcie a nechcem vyzerať ofenzívne..


pravdu mas, viacmenej nechodim... takze volba je to urcite dobra.


----------



## Amrafel

gratulujem


----------



## zuzana

congrats  and thumbs up


----------



## Qwert

*Nový moderátor*

Slovenské fórum neustále rastie a aktivita v ňom stúpa, preto prišiel čas na posilnenie moderátorského tímu o ďalšieho člena. Väčšiu starostlivosť si vyžaduje hlavne bratislavská sekcia. Je tu veľa kvalitných forumerov, ktorí by boli dobrými moderátormi, ale musel som vybrať jedného. Po riadnom zvážení som sa rozhodol pre E499.3056, ktorý je tu aktívny už dlhé roky a považujem ho za veľmi prínosného člena tohto fóra.

Z technických príčin má zatiaľ E499.3056 právomoci iba v bratislavskej sekcii, ale to sa čoskoro zmení na celé slovenské fórum.

Takže privítajme nového moderátora nášho fóra *E499.3056*!


----------



## KLEPETO

Vitaj mašinka. Snáď tú bratislavskú sekciu utiahneš dostatočne ďaleko.


----------



## Amrafel

Dobrá voľba, gratulujem :cheers:


----------

